# Laparoscopic Sleeve Gastrectomy with EGD



## marycpc (Feb 1, 2012)

I came across one op report that is titled Laparoscopic Sleeve Gastrectomy with EGD. Does anyone know if an EGD is billable if done intraoperatively without any pictures. 

The part of the dictation that includes the EGD reads:

The distal stomach was occluded and then EGD was inserted under direct vision and advanced into the esophagus and into the sleeve gently insufflating the stomach submerged under saline and there was no evidence of leak. There was no evidence of esophagitis or hiatal hernia baseline EGD or direct vision. There was good hemostatsis. The sleeve gastrectomy was removed through the left upper quadrant 12 mm incision. The incision was closed with interrupted #1 PDS sutures and the skin was closed with 4-0 Monocryl. The patient tolerated the procedure well.

The fact that he diagnosed the visual area with the EGD makes me feel it could be billable. But, I am not sure.


----------

